# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم gsm-finder dongle تحديثات :  ***Gsm Finder pc ver 2.2.4(15/12/11) Released***

## mohamed73

****Gsm Finder PC ver 2.2.4(15/12/11) Released****  *[Just Download And Run It]* *Whats new in  Gsm Finder V2.2.4 PC Version?*  *** Added Com Auto detect for Reliance V9c  ** Improved the connectivity  ** Unlocking time Reduced*   *A= Activation ( Unlimited usage for service) CPU= credits per unit (based on per usage of service)*    *What we have till now ?* *==================================================  =======*  *Code tool:*  *Offline code calculator:*
ZTE : 29 models supported          -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)
Huawei modem: 39 models supported  -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)
Alcatel: 32 models                 -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)  *Online code calculator:*
Alcatel: 295 models with 31000+PIDS-NEW(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)  *==================================================  =======* *Finder tool:* 
IC compatibility: 13 types        -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)
Lcd compatibility : 830 types     -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)
cables compatibility: 2038 types  -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)
Battery compatibility: 1196 types -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)
ASIC compatibility: 112 types     -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)
Flex compatibility: 629 types     -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)
TACFAC brand & model: 26921       -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)
Help codes                        -(PC/DONGLE-no credits) *==================================================  ==========* *Berry tool:* 
unlock by mep :*254 mep supported*  -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)
unlock by prd :8475 prd supported -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)
Readinfo (PC/DONGLE-no credits)   -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)
Factory setting reset             -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)
Engineering screen code calculator-(PC/DONGLE-no credits)  *==================================================  ==========*  *Nk tool:*   
Read BCM Unique ID  -NEW(PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)
DCT4 IMEI RPL       -NEW(PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)
Sl1,SL2 SD Repair              - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)     
SL1,Sl2 Simlock RPL            - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)
SL1,Sl2 NCK CALC               - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
SL3 NCK Calculator             - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)       
Unlock RSA  DCT4++             - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)
Code calcuation DCT4           - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
Write SL rpl DCT4++            - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)  
Reset counter BB5(rapido)      - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
Read Ask                       - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
write rpl                      - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)     
Read/write PM DCT4+/BB5/DCT4   - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)       
Reset security code BB5/DCT4+  - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
Read security code  BB5        - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
factory reset       BB5        - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
Generate mastercode DCT4       - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
Scan & chk DCT4/DCT4+/BB5/     - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)                 
Reset counter BB5(rapido)      - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) *==================================================  ==========*  *Cdma tool:* 
LG:13models createunlock file - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) *Reliance V9cTab Unlock(beta version)- (PC/DONGLE-no credits)*  *==================================================  ==========*  *Support tool :*  
login for flash files , support area, distributer and resellers list  *==================================================  ==========*  *Credits& activations :*  
This is tab where user can see the status of activations and help  *==================================================  ==========*  *Supported interface : UFS(beta) ,JAF ,USB AND PROLIFIC CABLE*        *Download links : 
Official: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
official web : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
credits&activations: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
direct link:الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## bode_1503

مشكوووووووووووووور اخى

----------


## yasir_a82

gsmfinder

----------

